# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GCPro Key تحديثات :  GcProkey Update36 = Samsung DRK repair via adb,Motorola IMEI Repair E,G Series Etc

## mohamed73

*GCPRO Team Happy to Release Update Ver36
These All Updates are for both GCPRO Key & GCPRO Box 
Module released GCPROGSMTOOL V1.0.0.0029.* 
What's New?   *World's Unique & Exclusive*  *Added QCOM MotorolaX_Method World's First* MotoX_Method for IMEI Repair & Unlock *betaMotoX_Method for MEID RepairMotoX_Method for SPC RepairMotoX_Method is World's 1st Solution Which Work Without RootMotoX_Method is World's 1st Solution Which Work Without Bootloader * How it's work ?* Power off your phone,Press and hold Volume down + power ( at the same time )select bp tools. ( from phone's Bootloader mode )install diag driver.Open GCPRO softwareScan port select portGo to qcom tab select MotoX_MethodEnter imei or meid or spc press start  *Job done.**Note 1 :*  we are not responsible, if any of you use GCPRO software for any  illegal Activity, All IMEI, MEID etc repair we gave only and only for  restore ORIGINAL IMEI of phone, Not for Change !!*Note 2:* This is Real Repair support not like others  *Supported Models:*Moto GMoto G2Moto G3Moto E seriesMoto X SeriesMotorola XT seriesMotorola XL seriesand Many Many more models & Series from 1st and 2nd generation are supported.  *Added Samsung phones DRK repair*   over adb Real repair support..(Root need.)
Note:This is Real DRK repair ;-) not like others with fake advertisement.    *Things Get Improved*  exynos efs reset some case was failing..GCF Enable for USA Sprint.. (Must select diag port while unlocking.)Improved LG FRP Remove for older bootloader unsupported phones. 
YES STILL.
NO PACK UNLIKE OTHERS..
NO EVERY YEAR FEE UNLIKE OTHERS..
NO ACTIVATION UNLIKE OTHERS..
NO COPY PASTED SOLUTIONS UNLIKE OTHERS.  NO NEW BOX FOR SELLING OLD SOLUTIONS UNLIKE OTHERS... : 
link1= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link2= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link3= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link4= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link5= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Do you feel it ?
Do you feel it ?
Feel The Difference With GCPro.     				__________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries

----------


## reseau

merci pour ça

----------


## nedire

merci pour ça

----------

